# Schwinn Phantom reissue 1995 saddle rider condition



## sworley (Jan 4, 2023)

A little misshapen like something heavy was placed on it for awhile. And some scuffs. I wonder if a guy could pull the cover and redo it the pad easily enough? Or great as is for a rider. Please note shipping will be $14 for US lower 48. PayPal F&F, USPS money order or personal check. Thanks!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 4, 2023)

75


----------



## sworley (Jan 4, 2023)

ND but thanks for getting it rolling


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 5, 2023)

Bob U could fix it right up.


----------

